# Highlander 5 The Source???



## moromoro (Jun 14, 2003)

does any one have any realiable info on this new movie??????

it should be great if it is as good as endgame


----------



## Elfan (Jun 14, 2003)

Just do a google search.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 14, 2003)

> Just do a google search


 :bird: :flammad: 

BAck to the question

does any one have any realiable info on this new movie??????

only helpfull tips please


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2003)

He gave you a good helpful hint.

Heres a link I found.... on GOOGLE!

http://movies.go.com/movies/H/highlander5thesource_2002/

So, get off your high horse and do some digging çàäíèöà


----------

